# Lighting for a 220G 72x24x30



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey guys what lighting are you guys using for a 220 gallon? stocked with cichlids.

Thanks


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a 220 same dimensions (did you get yours from BA's as well? lol) I'm using 2 30" Marine Land LED's. They're flush mount and look great. Plenty of light in the tank without the larger visible casing.


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Im actually about to order the tank, stand and sump. I was going to go with the 180 but i think 220 is a better choice. Yes i will most likely get it from BA.

Which stand did you end up getting?



Ryan.Wilton said:


> I have a 220 same dimensions (did you get yours from BA's as well? lol) I'm using 2 30" Marine Land LED's. They're flush mount and look great. Plenty of light in the tank without the larger visible casing.


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

I am using the 60" Marineland Reef capable led lighting on my 265 Malawi predator tank - similar dimensions to the 220 but 84" long - and it gives plenty of light....


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Did you ever consider Fluorescent Fixtures for a large tank like that?



spas said:


> I am using the 60" Marineland Reef capable led lighting on my 265 Malawi predator tank - similar dimensions to the 220 by 84" long - and it gives plenty of light....


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

VPM3 said:


> Which stand did you end up getting?


Custom built stand into the wall when we were finishing the basement. The carpenter's a family friend and he made it out*STAND*ing lol.

It's got a 6" brace on the exterior that I can literally stand on and walk around to clean the tank. Stand will hold up to about 4000lbs lol. I use 2 30"ers for my lighting and I prefer it over the single 60" strip I could've bought.

When you have 1 light unit, you need to center it and the sides of the tank become darker, but if you have cichlids this may not be a bad idea. Still, I'd get 2 smaller lights for it and just position them for maximum lighting.

I gotta get some pics of that 220 actually... It's quiet nice and I'm proud of what I did with it lol.


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for your input. It helps.

Currently im looking at a 72" T5 fixture. But i dont think ill get it yet. In the states its much cheaper so might make a visit soon. Unless i get it here for a good price.

Yes take some pics would love to see your setup.



Ryan.Wilton said:


> Custom built stand into the wall when we were finishing the basement. The carpenter's a family friend and he made it out*STAND*ing lol.
> 
> It's got a 6" brace on the exterior that I can literally stand on and walk around to clean the tank. Stand will hold up to about 4000lbs lol. I use 2 30"ers for my lighting and I prefer it over the single 60" strip I could've bought.
> 
> ...


----------



## tchoke (Mar 15, 2009)

sorry for the revival of this thread
but im also looking at the big tanks at big als 150gal
anyone buy these from them? if so do they deliver and price if you dont mind sharing


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

tchoke said:


> sorry for the revival of this thread
> but im also looking at the big tanks at big als 150gal
> anyone buy these from them? if so do they deliver and price if you dont mind sharing


BA is pricey I found that incredible aquariums has great deals but they are located in London and not sure if they deliver

http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/

BA does deliver. They delivered my 220 and all the equipment. My only regret was buying through them. If you can wait for the boxing day sale you will save a lot


----------



## tchoke (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks for the reply.
when i do buy it will definetly be on boxing day deal or there march madness deal they do. do you remember how much they charged for delivery?


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

tchoke said:


> thanks for the reply.
> when i do buy it will definetly be on boxing day deal or there march madness deal they do. do you remember how much they charged for delivery?


It was like around $200 and they put it in place, which was nice. The 220 tank weighs 400lbs alone so i did not want to bother with that.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Which BA did you get it at? If I remember right BA in Stoney Creek contracts out their deliveries.

Lee


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Lee_D said:


> Which BA did you get it at? If I remember right BA in Stoney Creek contracts out their deliveries.
> 
> Lee


I picked up mine from the Mississauga location. They did out source the delivery but the tank came damaged. Next delivery 3 people from the warehouse came plus the manager of the miss. BA location.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Timely question...

I am about to buy a 180g from BA Whitby and wondered about delivery. I am going to see if I can talk them into dropping the stand off a day or 2 ahead of time so I can get it levelled.

incredible offered to deliver a 180g for me but only to the driveway.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Back to lighting... Ryan, do you have any photos of your lighting setup? and the lights themselves? Marineland has a few models.


----------

